# **NEW and UPCOMING HAQ Thread**



## Shark-sandwich

Hi everyone, I thought F9 could benefit from a thread like this - because our sleepy corner of watch enthusiasm does occasionally have new releases. 

If nothing else to deposit new LEs and versions that might not need their own posts.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

First up, new GS SBGX341.

200m W/R, no date, legible dial, lume, crown at 4, anti-magnetic to 40,000 a/M. Roughly £3000 / 400,000 yen MSRP.

Strong contender for a GADA HAQ.

Not entirely sure how to post pics yet, link here:









INTRODUCING: The Grand Seiko SBGX341 is a formidable everyday option - Time and Tide Watches


The Grand Seiko SBGX341 is the latest entry into the brand's sport collection, introducing a crisp white dial with black and orange accents.




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## gaijin

Shark-sandwich said:


> Not entirely sure how to post pics yet, link here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTRODUCING: The Grand Seiko SBGX341 is a formidable everyday option - Time and Tide Watches
> 
> 
> The Grand Seiko SBGX341 is the latest entry into the brand's sport collection, introducing a crisp white dial with black and orange accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timeandtidewatches.com


I'll help you out:










HTH


----------



## deepsea03

The SBGX341 is JDM, right?
I like this one and will seriously look to it as a Q1 purchase, import fees be damned


----------



## Barbababa

deepsea03 said:


> The SBGX341 is JDM, right?
> I like this one and will seriously look to it as a Q1 purchase, import fees be damned


There is no "JDM" when it comes to GS any moore. You can basicly order any model from your local AD or GS-store outside of Japan these days. Some models may not come to all stores or markets when released, just like there are models made for the US market, but they are not JDM in that sence. 
_and the article says it´s avalible online_


----------



## deepsea03

Barbababa said:


> There is no "JDM" when it comes to GS any moore. You can basicly order any model from your local AD or GS-store outside of Japan these days. Some models may not come to all stores or markets when released, just like there are models made for the US market, but they are not JDM in that sence.
> _and the article says it´s avalible online_


Good to know, thanks


----------



## tomchicago

Very nice reference! Wonder why they didn't put a date on it? 🤔


----------



## DaveM

tomchicago said:


> Very nice reference! Wonder why they didn't put a date on it? 🤔


*Perhaps because it looks more elegant without a date !*

If a watch is to be deemed HAQ it should either :-
- Have no date
or
- Have a 'perpetual calendar' date

*An ugly little window that is hard to read and goes wrong 5 times a year is not a selling point.*


----------



## Henrixen

tomchicago said:


> Very nice reference! Wonder why they didn't put a date on it?


Watches with high magnetic resistance, that do not achieve their magnetic resistance by being amagnetic, do so with an iron Faraday cage. The dial or a disc below it are part of the cage. Ithink a biggish date window would undermine the cage functionality.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Not so sure about the hands myself, look at the older version of the same watch.










Dauphine hands are a GS hallmark.


----------



## wooly88

Big fan of the original. And agree that the hour hand looks out of proportion on the new model.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Seiya has the black dial version, SBGX343


















INTRODUCING: The Grand Seiko SBGX343 is like a kick-ass Milgauss / Explorer hybrid with a killer quartz movement - Time and Tide Watches


Is this the perfect everyday tool watch from the Zaratsu wizards? I am seriously baffled by the Grand Seiko SBGX343. This seems to be nothing less than a dynamic amalgamation of our favourite design traits from Grand Seiko and a prominent Swiss crowned supplier of largely unavailable cyclopsed...




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## Shark-sandwich

A watch with HAQ on the dial!


















Introducing the John Robert Wristwatches Archetype, with an Optional High Accuracy Quartz Movement - Worn & Wound


We take an early look at John Robert Wristwatches coming to kickstarter soon, featuring accessible designs with movement options.




wornandwound.com


----------



## ronalddheld

New ETA HAQ


https://johnrobertwristwatches.com/collections/the-archetype/products/the-archetype-high-accuracy-quartz-1




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## dberg

Shark-sandwich said:


> Seiya has the black dial version, SBGX343
> 
> View attachment 15617639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTRODUCING: The Grand Seiko SBGX343 is like a kick-ass Milgauss / Explorer hybrid with a killer quartz movement - Time and Tide Watches
> 
> 
> Is this the perfect everyday tool watch from the Zaratsu wizards? I am seriously baffled by the Grand Seiko SBGX343. This seems to be nothing less than a dynamic amalgamation of our favourite design traits from Grand Seiko and a prominent Swiss crowned supplier of largely unavailable cyclopsed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timeandtidewatches.com


Has anybody picked this up? Thoughts on this vs the SBGP015 with the blue ceramic bezel?


----------



## Shark-sandwich

dberg said:


> Has anybody picked this up? Thoughts on this vs the SBGP015 with the blue ceramic bezel?


Not sure about the blue ceramic bezel personally, but prefer the size of the SBGP and that it has a date, more practical to wear everyday, and has more elegant hands.
Haven't seen either watch in person.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

New Bulova Precisionist


















Bulova Debuts Precisionist X Sport Watch Series | aBlogtoWatch


The new Bulova Precisionist X Sport, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, price, and photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com





Much more affordable than the 2020 models


----------



## dj-76

Shark-sandwich said:


> New Bulova Precisionist
> 
> View attachment 15713171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulova Debuts Precisionist X Sport Watch Series | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> The new Bulova Precisionist X Sport, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, price, and photos.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more affordable than the 2020 models


But still far too large in my opinion.


----------



## gangrel

And those dial cutouts are IMO awful. The whole dial is bad, but those are the worst elements.


----------



## TgeekB

gangrel said:


> And those dial cutouts are IMO awful. The whole dial is bad, but those are the worst elements.


Agreed. It's a complete mess.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Tissot Heritage Memphis Limited Edition Watches | aBlogtoWatch


The new Tissot Heritage Memphis Limited Edition watches, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, photos, and prices.



www.ablogtowatch.com





The article mentions these use a precidrive movement, love the design, especially the 34mm white dial - although I would imagine that the design of the second hand being a revolving wheel makes accurate time measurement almost impossible, defeating the purpose of using a HAQ movement... Still really interesting watch though.


----------



## ronalddheld

The movement is ETA F06.412,if the site data is correct.
Anyone going to buy one?


----------



## gangrel

Shark-sandwich said:


> although I would imagine that the design of the second hand being a revolving wheel makes accurate time measurement almost impossible, defeating the purpose of using a HAQ movement... Still really interesting watch though.


The average user won't care about a second or two, much less fractions of a second. The point of an HAQ for most isn't some measurement exercise; it's about trusting that your watch's error is minimal.

What I find more interesting is, they're using 412's at all, on a watch like this. It's not to my taste at all, but I can see the appeal to a younger, hipper kind of crowd. But then...why the 412? I don't necessarily get that. And why here, but NOT in the PRX? I might well have broken my rule...no non-solar quartz...if the PRX had a PreciDrive, at around 400...that would've been a very tempting package.


----------



## blfan

New The Citizen watches based on the A010 caliber.









シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp





Released in February so I will delete if it has been mentioned elsewhere.

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

blfan said:


> New The Citizen watches based on the A010 caliber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Released in February so I will delete if it has been mentioned elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


It might've been posted before but it's not like there's been saturation posting... 

Nice piece, nice size, not so nice price unfortunately. There are a total of 6 fairly new models, all stainless; these A010's have vertically striped dials which look kinda nice, but they're quite a bit more than first-gen A010's. It does look like maybe these are "A010 version 2" movements; the PR alignment's jdifferent. Whether that was a simple gearing tweak, or evidence of a mild upgrade? Don't know. But these are now well over $3K US.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Introducing: The SolarBeat Tank Must, The First-Ever Solar-Powered Cartier Watch


It's the dawn of a new era.




www.hodinkee.com





Well, no information about it's accuracy but until we do we can only hope it's a newly developed HAQ solar movement...


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Reading the copy on the Cartier website it appears that Cartier are trying to capture some of the ethically produced/ sustainable watch market with an eye on the future. It begs the question will we see a return to quartz from other luxury brands? New Tudor Oysterquartz etc


----------



## gaijin

Shark-sandwich said:


> Introducing: The SolarBeat Tank Must, The First-Ever Solar-Powered Cartier Watch
> 
> 
> It's the dawn of a new era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no information about it's accuracy but until we do we can only hope it's a newly developed HAQ solar movement...


How would we ever know when the watch only has Hour and Minute hands? Makes it difficult to measure millisecond level offsets...


----------



## ronalddheld

I cannot see Cartier caring about HAQ accuracies, especially with no seconds hand.


----------



## gangrel

I can't, either. This move's in line with socially conscious manufacturing generally. If they haven't incorporated TC before, it seems wildly unlikely they'd do it now. Especially here, where minimizing the power draw is the overarching issue. TC may not require _much_ power but it has to need some.


----------



## chucklesmcgee

Shark-sandwich said:


> Reading the copy on the Cartier website it appears that Cartier are trying to capture some of the ethically produced/ sustainable watch market with an eye on the future. It begs the question will we see a return to quartz from other luxury brands? New Tudor Oysterquartz etc


Why would Cartier looking to make ethical or sustainable watches prompt a return to quartz from other brands? What's unethical or unsustainable about a mechanical watch?


----------



## gangrel

A quartz movement is simpler and lighter, which tends to mean lower total energy costs to create. The sustainable is, of course, no battery, ergo no battery waste. There's also the point that the strap's made from, effectively, a byproduct; they say food apples, so I assume they mean from the peel, somehow.

And these are probably going to be mostly ladies' watches, where quartz dominates. And maybe there'll be some push...but the Tank dial design's always had those oversized, extra-bold Romans, which adapt very nicely to a sandwich approach. Solar imposes tricky restraints on dials. 

So, yeah, I largely agree with your conclusion; I don't see this as the first of a new movement, at this level of watchmaking.


----------



## Barbababa

I am already in love with this one 
A steel model in Ø37,2mm x 10,2mm in hight. I get a strong feeling it´s the case from AQ-1000- with PR on the dial and A010 caliber, now equipped with A060 instead.


----------



## blfan

Quite like the AQ4080-52L, blue coloured dial. 

Shame I am saving up for a 0100 caliber watch in the future.


Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

So that's the 4080-52A; there's also the 52L with a blue dial. Release date is in a few weeks. My gut says that's not replacing any A010 models, but rather the AQ4000 trio...they're just missing the black dial. These new ones have the eagle symbol; the 4000's didn't have that, or the Chronomaster text. Case sizes are slightly different, I'll grant, so perhaps not.

I noted they're also coming out with a new set of linked, thematic pieces called the Yell Collection. Nice blue dials. No HAQs this time, tho, but there's a pretty nice-looking RF 3-hander, US and European station reception included. Under $500 and titanium. A downside is, no end link, so if you want to swap out the bracelet, you'll need a notched strap.


----------



## Barbababa

gangrel said:


> So that's the 4080-52A; there's also the 52L with a blue dial. Release date is in a few weeks. My gut says that's not replacing any A010 models, but rather the AQ4000 trio...they're just missing the black dial. These new ones have the eagle symbol; the 4000's didn't have that, or the Chronomaster text. Case sizes are slightly different, I'll grant, so perhaps not.
> 
> I noted they're also coming out with a new set of linked, thematic pieces called the Yell Collection. Nice blue dials. No HAQs this time, tho, but there's a pretty nice-looking RF 3-hander, US and European station reception included. Under $500 and titanium. A downside is, no end link, so if you want to swap out the bracelet, you'll need a notched strap.


Yes, there is the Blue -52L too. It looks very nice, but I know I am a bit more of a black or white wearer so I will aim for the -52A. Release date 20 of may according to Citizen.jp, perfect timing for the tax return 
I don´t know about the AQ4000 (wich I think is the ultimate stealth model), I think the AB9000- with the old A660 is hanging loose...


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## gangrel

One thing that bugs me...look at the 2 pics you posted. What IS the dial color...a washed out champagne, or a nice silver? I like champagne dials; my GS Spring Drive has one. But the pics, which are also on the watch listing at Citizen, are unclear. 

I'm also getting annoyed with $2500+ watches with split-pin bracelets. I got one moderately priced automatic sports watch...screwed links. I have another, inexpensive auto grabbed through Kickstarter...screwed links.


----------



## Barbababa

gangrel said:


> One thing that bugs me...look at the 2 pics you posted. What IS the dial color...a washed out champagne, or a nice silver? I like champagne dials; my GS Spring Drive has one. But the pics, which are also on the watch listing at Citizen, are unclear.
> 
> I'm also getting annoyed with $2500+ watches with split-pin bracelets. I got one moderately priced automatic sports watch...screwed links. I have another, inexpensive auto grabbed through Kickstarter...screwed links.


They are never any proper product pictures from eather Citzen on Seiko... I am pretty sure it´s going to be a warm silver like previous dials. In what picture did you see the pins for the bracelet? I saw one pic on Yodabashi that may look like push pins, if so, that does not bother me, I am yet to have a bracelet fall apart on me.


----------



## gangrel

They might be straightforward, non-split push pins I suppose. It's not that the bracelet will fall apart per se, but they're much more of a pain to work with.

Part of it, tho, is I'm not happy that most of their HAQs are only on bracelet. I really hate bracelet slide; it drives me up the wall. And between slightly dry skin and hairy forearms? It's almost constant. So I want no-bracelet options. Neither Seiko nor Citizen do much of this at all...whether it's through different SKUs, or by just offering different straps/bracelets as options. So any bracelet needs to be spot-on or it's largely a waste of money.


----------



## Barbababa

gangrel said:


> They might be straightforward, non-split push pins I suppose. It's not that the bracelet will fall apart per se, but they're much more of a pain to work with.
> 
> Part of it, tho, is I'm not happy that most of their HAQs are only on bracelet. I really hate bracelet slide; it drives me up the wall. And between slightly dry skin and hairy forearms? It's almost constant. So I want no-bracelet options. Neither Seiko nor Citizen do much of this at all...whether it's through different SKUs, or by just offering different straps/bracelets as options. So any bracelet needs to be spot-on or it's largely a waste of money.


I usually don´t have any issues sizing bracelets around my 18cm wrist. Then I got the new Seiko Astron with the new micro adjustment clasp... It turns out Seiko choose to skip the half links due to the new clasp. Now I need to wear it a litle loose with the extension closed. If I remove a link it´s a bit tight when fully extended  If they provided half links it would be a really usefull feature, now it´s just irretating not being able to use it at all


----------



## ronalddheld

SOT, but why shouldn't half links be available on every bracelet, whether micro adjustable it not?


----------



## Barbababa

ronalddheld said:


> SOT, but why shouldn't half links be available on every bracelet, whether micro adjustable it not?


Absolutly no idea, very bad decision from Seiko on that one


----------



## gangrel

Yeah. If the bracelet is the only option you're going to offer, do everything you can to make it a _good_ bracelet.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Grand Seiko Introduces Three New 9F Powered GMTs - Worn & Wound


Grand Seiko drops a trio of 9F powered quartz GMT watches into their spot collection, including an Anniversary LE.




wornandwound.com





I would argue that the date complication is essential for any GMT, but something about the 4 o'clock window bugs me, even if this one does it better than most. Still the SBGN021 is a stunning watch


----------



## Barbababa

I hate to be a no sayer, but I don’t fancy that case shape and how the bracelet meets it. I am not impressed by the new handstyle with lume eather. On top of that there is the price!! Unfortunately GS have lost me on their journey towards high end market...


----------



## Shark-sandwich

A HAQ snowflake! Unfortunately it is 29mm.


















Watch Launch: Why The Grand Seiko STGF359 Is An Important Release - Scottish Watches


Scottish Watches Watch Launch: Why The Grand Seiko STGF359 Is An Important Release




www.scottishwatches.co.uk


----------



## Barbababa

Shark-sandwich said:


> A HAQ snowflake! Unfortunately it is 29mm.
> 
> View attachment 15906823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Launch: Why The Grand Seiko STGF359 Is An Important Release - Scottish Watches
> 
> 
> Scottish Watches Watch Launch: Why The Grand Seiko STGF359 Is An Important Release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scottishwatches.co.uk


I think it´s nice that they offer a ladies watch without the usual bling and stones. I would however agree that it should be nice if the quartz line got a few more cool dials like the snowflake or Mt Iwate...


----------



## gangrel

The white snowflake, the blue snowflake; the 4 Seasons watches; even my latest, the dark dialed Soko, with its bamboo-green second hand and PR indicator.

I _suspect_ that they're limiting the nicest dials to the higher-end core movements...the Spring Drives and Hi-Beats.


----------



## OutOfSpec

gangrel said:


> The white snowflake, the blue snowflake; the 4 Seasons watches; even my latest, the dark dialed Soko, with its bamboo-green second hand and PR indicator.
> 
> I _suspect_ that they're limiting the nicest dials to the higher-end core movements...the Spring Drives and Hi-Beats.


Maybe that's a good business decision, but it's bad for those who prefer quartz and would like more options for the 9F.


----------



## Barbababa

gangrel said:


> The white snowflake, the blue snowflake; the 4 Seasons watches; even my latest, the dark dialed Soko, with its bamboo-green second hand and PR indicator.
> 
> I _suspect_ that they're limiting the nicest dials to the higher-end core movements...the Spring Drives and Hi-Beats.


I am sure you are right in your reflection. A little sad since they have given the impression that the 9f _is_ a core caliber in their history. I guess _that´s_ history now


----------



## blfan

Citizen watches coming June 17th.









シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp













シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp





Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

bifan showed the new A010s; there's also a pair of new A060's. Sunburst dials, 37 mm cases, a bit less expensive (sub $2500 at current exchange rates, which are favorable for the US buyers).

I want to like the black-on-black (1054-59L)...and I don't mind the power reserve per se, but I think the way it disrupts the raised chapter ring doesn't work for me.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

blfan said:


> Citizen watches coming June 17th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


Can't see these and not think of bond films, the gun barrel bit at the end of the opening credits...


----------



## Disconnected

Bulova makes some of the most ugliest non conventional watch designs. Why is it so difficult to make a decent looking watch with solar power that doesn't look like it's a $30 Gucci watch


----------



## Barbababa

gangrel said:


> bifan showed the new A010s; there's also a pair of new A060's. Sunburst dials, 37 mm cases, a bit less expensive (sub $2500 at current exchange rates, which are favorable for the US buyers).
> 
> I want to like the black-on-black (1054-59L)...and I don't mind the power reserve per se, but I think the way it disrupts the raised chapter ring doesn't work for me.


I got one coming... the AQ4080-52A. Will hopefully arrive next week


----------



## gangrel

Barbababa said:


> I got one coming... the AQ4080-52A. Will hopefully arrive next week


Nice. I personally have a couple nits to pick, like how about blued hands to contrast against that silver dial? Not like Citizen's unique there, tho. And, also common, I'm less than crazy about the size of the case shoulders, especially on a smaller case like this. The lugs are long-ish; the new "black eagle" looks to have a similar case but the lugs are shorter overall. Doubt either would stop me if I wanted to add one, tho.


----------



## Barbababa

gangrel said:


> Nice. I personally have a couple nits to pick, like how about blued hands to contrast against that silver dial? Not like Citizen's unique there, tho. And, also common, I'm less than crazy about the size of the case shoulders, especially on a smaller case like this. The lugs are long-ish; the new "black eagle" looks to have a similar case but the lugs are shorter overall. Doubt either would stop me if I wanted to add one, tho.


I think it´s the same case used as the AQ1000-58A / E. They are both listed as 37,2mm and they look very similar to me.
















I have tried the AQ1010-54 wich is 37,5mm








It has a similar design, but not exactly the same... I tell my self it´s cool with a little bit different design on the AQ4080 just like a GS 62 case








I have done some extencive digging on the A660 caliber (some day I will translate it and post here to) and the watches equipped with it, I´m not so well informed on the A010 and A060, but I kind of think the AQ1000 is their first model with the A010 caliber (2011?). If that´s the case, the _case_ will be a bit more interesting to me


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## Shark-sandwich

Hands-On: Breitling Endurance Pro Ironman Watches (One Is Just For Triathlon Finishers) | aBlogtoWatch


Back in 2019 Breitling launched a limited edition Superocean watch in partnership with Ironman, the famously grueling triathlon series that has bred champions and fostered feelings of inadequacy for decades now. Yesterday in Los Angeles the two launched another collaboration in the way of a duo...



www.ablogtowatch.com





The first HAQ only available to Ironman finishers. Niche.


----------



## blfan

New limited edition paper dial The Citizen watch available on July 8th.






『The CITIZEN（ザ・シチズン）』　年差±5秒の高精度 光発電エコ･ドライブ搭載　幻想的な夜の海をイメージした土佐和紙文字板の限定モデル登場　2021年7月発売 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト『The CITIZEN（ザ・シチズン）』　年差±5秒の高精度 光発電エコ･ドライブ搭載　幻想的な夜の海をイメージした土佐和紙文字板の限定モデル登場　2021年7月発売のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp





Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

AQ4090-59E


----------



## gangrel

Looks like Citizen is borrowing cues from Seiko..."face design inspired by the seas at night." The gold plate is a very nice touch.


----------



## gangrel

Saw the post for the straps over in the start-up forum. The root of the project is an ocean plastics recycling effort.









Watch bands made of recycled fishing yarn from the North Sea


The ocean contains an estimated 150 million tons of plastic, with 8 million tons added annually.




www.kickstarter.com





Took a look at it...and there's an interesting option included. They're offering 2 quartz watches that will be Swedish-built...the whole project is in Sweden. One is a chronograph; the other is a 3-hander, using an f06.411. That's a Precidrive movement. Granted, it's the older version, discontinued by ETA. (The 412 has the HeavyDrive feature. Looks like this holds for all the 401 (no date) and 411 versions.)

So, hey...it's nothing fancy or anything but it's not bad looking, and a PreciDrive won't be 10 SPY but it's still COSC quartz chronometer level. Size is good, for me anyway...39 mm by < 9 mm thick.


----------



## gangrel

Surprise, surprise!
Citizen just released 3 new AR4000-series Exceeds, using the G530 movement that is 10 SPY. I think it's been 2-3 years since any G530's were on offer, or maybe there were some effectively overstock 2-tones.

They're going pretty full-on dress look. Full Roman numerals. 5-row style bracelet. 37.5 mm x 6 mm...the older models are very thin too. All 3 models are titanium; they also went with the "Duratect Platinum" finish, wihich I think is lighter and brighter...AKA, dressier.

37.5 is pretty much unisex; they dropped 2 monochrome case/bezel, with dark gray (they'll call it black, but to me it's not dark enough...that might be Citizen's renders/photography, tho) and a middling blue. Not horrible, and maybe again, the render might not be doing it any favors. I like blue dials, but I'm not sure about the shade here. The 3rd is probably targeted at the ladies; same size, but now it's two tone, in platinum and rose gold tones. White dial with rose gold tone indices.

More here:





エクシード | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイトエクシードのページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp




As of right now, the G530's are the first three listed.
Model #s are AR4000-63 E and L (dial color variants) and AR4004-71D. The 4004's been the province of the two tones.

MSRP with no VAT is 80K yen for the 4000's, 90K for the two-tone. The yen's down right now tho, so that helps some....


----------



## highvista

gangrel said:


> Surprise, surprise!
> Citizen just released 3 new AR4000-series Exceeds, using the G530 movement that is 10 SPY. I think it's been 2-3 years since any G530's were on offer, or maybe there were some effectively overstock 2-tones.


That's great to see. I sure wish they'd fitted this movement or a variant with a perpetual calendar.


----------



## gangrel

I'd rather they leave that at their high end; it's a nice point of differentiation. It'd be nice if these could find a decently popular niche. The A060 seems to be doing fine; they release new models steadily enough. Seems like they're giving the A010 another shot. Those both play at the same, fairly high, level. It'd be nice to see the G530 as a decently common bridge between the standard grade Eco Drives, and the "GS"-grade The Citizen/Chronomaster level.

I'd also like to see the G530's in sportier trim, but they don't do a sport-dress style much at all. (I'm thinking Rolex Explorer, Omega Railmaster, that sort.) 

SOT, but they're also releasing a couple new Eco Drive Ones. Very simple, very clean; a bright and a dark, integrated bracelet models. Both are stainless steel, the bright's got the Duratect Platinum finish, the dark is a DLC finish. Black dials, so the DLC makes for a almost all-black (the hands and indices aren't blackened). The WR got improved a step, but it's still only 50m, nothing terribly special there.


----------



## Henrixen

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15956900
> 
> AQ4090-59E


I really dig this colour scheme of the model and the signed crown. Was missing a signed crown on the standard versions of this model. But as they say, be careful what you wish for, the crown is too small. They must have taken it from smaller models.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

Henrixen said:


> I really dig this colour scheme of the model and the signed crown. Was missing a signed crown on the standard versions of this model. But as they say, be careful what you wish for, the crown is too small. They must have taken it from smaller models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I agree the crownguards leave a lot of room around the crown in the picture, but to say "*be careful *what you wish for, *the crown is too small*" is not a fact as much as a matter of taste  . If you look at the crown and crownguards of the aq4020








vs the aq4030








I would say the crown is *to big *in relation to the guards. The crownguards will not really protect a crown that big. And on a quartz, even more so on a HAQ, there is no need for a big crown at all since you will not use it that often.
Imo


----------



## ronalddheld

The same for the crown guards, really unneeded on HAQ, watches.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Barbababa said:


> I hate to be a no sayer, but I don't fancy that case shape and how the bracelet meets it. I am not impressed by the new handstyle with lume eather. On top of that there is the price!! Unfortunately GS have lost me on their journey towards high end market...


I have to agree with most of this, but I actually do like the case. Even though the bracelet fit does look better in real life (it looks terrible in that GS promotional photo), it still sits oddly beneath the lugs a bit, so I concur on that. Also, I hate these bezels they are adding to the gmts. I prefer the ss bezels. I am not saying it makes sense, but a fixed ceramic bezel just feels weird to me. I really dislike it and also feel it is just too much on top of this dial.


----------



## Barbababa

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I have to agree with most of this, but I actually do like the case. Even though the bracelet fit does look better in real life (it looks terrible in that GS promotional photo), it still sits oddly beneath the lugs a bit, so I concur on that. Also, I hate these bezels they are adding to the gmts. I prefer the ss bezels. I am not saying it makes sense, but a fixed ceramic bezel just feels weird to me. I really dislike it and also feel it is just too much on top of this dial.


But the dial is really nice ??? And from what I have seen lately GS are adding some of the nicer dials to the 9f's too now ???
Sbgn025LE


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Barbababa said:


> But the dial is really nice ??? And from what I have seen lately GS are adding some of the nicer dials to the 9f's too now ???
> Sbgn025LE
> View attachment 15985475


I can do that....but, probably more than I am willing to spend. ?


----------



## Barbababa

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I can do that....but, probably more than I am willing to spend. 😭


Totaly off topic, but I don´t find that Seikos strategy of climbing the prestige luxury ladder suits me. Raising all prices, abandoning the affordable segment and focus on mechanical and LE´s... Citizen have chosen to take market chares in the luxury segment by buing luxury Swiss brands, and still providing good value quartz and eco-drive watches (with some more luxury priced models) under the Citizen brand. More to my liking as a customer even if I understand the difficulties in the watch buisiness. Nevertheless, I feel hope with every new high end quartz and HAQ that comes, be it GS, Citizen, Casio or Swiss Made


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Hands-On: Bulova Lunar Pilot Limited-Edition Watch For 50th Anniversary Of Apollo 15 | aBlogtoWatch


The new Bulova 50th Anniversary Lunar Pilot watch, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, price, and oroginal photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com





If only it was a bit smaller, and TC. Quite the looker though


----------



## zilch0md

Polluting this thread with an even more affordable yet pleasingly accurate Bulova, I've just reached a 60-day milestone in testing the accuracy of this 96B158 Bulova Precisionist "Langford," with the 2010-issued P102 movement.

Thus far, it's coming in under Bulova's claim of +/- 10 seconds per year.










It's not temperature-compensated, but they claim that the three-pronged torguing oscillations of the reference crystal somehow make it less sensitive to changes in temperature.

Time Duration Calculator: Time between two dates/times

I use this online calculator to come up with the total number of seconds that have passed during a test period (Ex: 5,219,055), then divide that into the number of seconds in a 365-day year (31,536,000), to come up with a multiplier (Ex: 6.0425) for extrapolating the observed innaccuracy for the test period (Ex: +1.50 seconds), out to one year (Ex: 9.0637 seconds).


----------



## gangrel

I switched on over to one of my newer, sporty mechanicals for today. It's got a screw-down crown. An observation I made...a screw-down crown is MUCH easier to grip, once unscrewed, to pull the crown to the time setting position, than a pull-out crown. 

Especially true if there are crown guards, as was discussed not that long ago.


----------



## zilch0md

Here's hoping it can maintain this accuracy...


----------



## Shark-sandwich

A HAQ Halios is in the works, take my money now.









Quartz | HALIOS Watches


It's what I've got on my mind. Any thoughts?




halioswatches.com


----------



## ronalddheld

Will wait and see before throwing money at it.


----------



## blfan

Citizen is releasing updated versions of their lumed paper dial watches in blue, white & black on November 18. The main changes is the update to the eagle logo on the back, replacing the chronomaster text to the eagle and signed crown that is not screw down like the previous model.

The price is the same as the previous versions. Not sure if the previous versions will be discontinued.

Link to the blue version is shown below.








シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp





Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

The web site pics don't do the dial any favors, tho. I suspect it'd look better in person but very little in the way of texture shows in their images.

And one still has to wonder what rhyme or reason there might be in the Eagle Mark versus Chronomaster versus undesignated models. I prefer the Eagle Mark; just the Citizen on top, the mark underneath, that's a nice, simple, balanced dial. Still pretty boring overall...the indices and hands have always been just blah.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Very cheap* new Citizen Cal. 0100 - AQ6101-02A 









"The CITIZEN" World's highest accuracy*1 "1 second± per year" photoelectric eco-drive*2 equipped limited model of Washi character board appeared | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]

*sarcasm


----------



## blfan

It is getting cheaper 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrixen

blfan said:


> Citizen is releasing updated versions of their lumed paper dial watches in blue, white & black on November 18. The main changes is the update to the eagle logo on the back, replacing the chronomaster text to the eagle and signed crown that is not screw down like the previous model.
> 
> The price is the same as the previous versions. Not sure if the previous versions will be discontinued.
> 
> Link to the blue version is shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


They also improved the hour and minute hands. Same as in the limited edition. I prefer the new shape and, at least in their promo picture, it looks like the lume is now better aligned between hand and indices. 
















Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## chucklesmcgee

CitizenPromaster said:


> Very cheap* new Citizen Cal. 0100 - AQ6101-02A
> 
> "The CITIZEN" World's highest accuracy*1 "1 second± per year" photoelectric eco-drive*2 equipped limited model of Washi character board appeared | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN-Citizen]
> 
> *sarcasm


I appreciate they're putting out more 0100 releases. I'd have to see it in person but that "platinum foil" glitter with the gold eagle might be a bit too much for me. 0100+Washi is the right way to go though. I hope they keep iterating.


----------



## gangrel

chucklesmcgee said:


> I appreciate they're putting out more 0100 releases. I'd have to see it in person but that "platinum foil" glitter with the gold eagle might be a bit too much for me. 0100+Washi is the right way to go though. I hope they keep iterating.


I had missed what this was about.

Oh my. My oh my oh my.








シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp





39 mm case, touch under 10 mm tall. They're saying limited, and specific-stores release. And the exchange rate, dollars to yen, is good right now. 

Releases 9 Dec. This might be the one I've been waiting for.


----------



## chucklesmcgee

gangrel said:


> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39 mm case, touch under 10 mm tall. They're saying limited, and specific-stores release. And the exchange rate, dollars to yen, is good right now.
> 
> Releases 9 Dec. This might be the one I've been waiting for.


If you get it or even see it in person, let us know! Only 90 and a Chronomaster, so it'll appear in Tokyo, some other flagship Japan stores and....the Times Square location?


----------



## gangrel

There were 3 listed on Chrono24 when I looked, so that "boutique only" is...manageable. The problem might be having to pay the fully-taxed cost, but we shall see. I'm not _too_ worried about the fact there's only 90, not at the list price, and in part because its distribution is so limited. 

The watch's page had a link to the stores that'll have it. The NYC store was, unfortunately, NOT listed.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Revving Up The Engines For The New Breitling Aerospace EVO Red Arrows Watch


✓ Introducing the Breitling Aerospace EVO Red Arrows ✓ A ever-capable pilot's chronograph in titanium ✓ Fit for the RAF Aerobatic Team ✓




www.fratellowatches.com





New Aerospace LE


----------



## ronalddheld

Shark-sandwich said:


> Revving Up The Engines For The New Breitling Aerospace EVO Red Arrows Watch
> 
> 
> ✓ Introducing the Breitling Aerospace EVO Red Arrows ✓ A ever-capable pilot's chronograph in titanium ✓ Fit for the RAF Aerobatic Team ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Aerospace LE


I read that earlier. Just another Aerospace with RAF branding, AFAIR.


----------



## gangrel

Pair of new Chronomasters.









シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp





Interesting dial. Washi paper with significant shadow-play. Quite nice.









シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp





Similar. Brown and gold is a very uncommon color combo for Citizen. 

Both of these are clearly riffing off GS, but with Citizen's take. They're not as impressive as some of the GS textures, but there are major limitations with Eco Drive. And they stand nicely on their own. Unfortunately, of course, they're both limited models, but they should last...a while anyway.


----------



## mrozowjj

zilch0md said:


> Polluting this thread with an even more affordable yet pleasingly accurate Bulova, I've just reached a 60-day milestone in testing the accuracy of this 96B158 Bulova Precisionist "Langford," with the 2010-issued P102 movement.
> 
> Thus far, it's coming in under Bulova's claim of +/- 10 seconds per year.
> 
> View attachment 16035609
> 
> 
> It's not temperature-compensated, but they claim that the three-pronged torguing oscillations of the reference crystal somehow make it less sensitive to changes in temperature.
> 
> Time Duration Calculator: Time between two dates/times
> 
> I use this online calculator to come up with the total number of seconds that have passed during a test period (Ex: 5,219,055), then divide that into the number of seconds in a 365-day year (31,536,000), to come up with a multiplier (Ex: 6.0425) for extrapolating the observed innaccuracy for the test period (Ex: +1.50 seconds), out to one year (Ex: 9.0637 seconds).



If that was a smaller case size I would be all over that.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Just came across this - HAQ mission timer by Pricista/Timefactors. Relatively affordable too at £395 GBP. new batch for sale on 18/09/2022.

PRS-56


----------



## Shark-sandwich

It appears this is quite old news - apologies if it has been posted on F9 before now


----------



## chucklesmcgee

Two new Citizen HAQs, a 0100 and an A060 with hand-dyed indigo washi paper dial










Citizen watches redefines class and comfort.Get your watches crafted with perfection and fineness. Let Citizen watches resonate your style.


Gift yourself a new Citizen wristwatch. Feel the technology on your wrist and stand out from the crowd.




www.citizenwatches.co.in









2022 New Products｜The CITIZEN -Official Site [CITIZEN]


In 2022, another milestone year, we will release three new models.One featuring the light-powered Eco-Drive Caliber 0100 movementwith world-leading* accuracy of ±1 second per year.Then a second ultra-precise model, accurate to ±5 seconds per year.And a limited edition featuring the Caliber 0200...




www.citizenwatch-global.com




Scheduled release: Autumn/winter 2022 

The 0100 looks really, really good.


----------



## gangrel

Yep, they do, but this is the same promo material from March.


----------



## chucklesmcgee

gangrel said:


> Yep, they do, but this is the same promo material from March.


Whoops. Well I guess release is pretty soon, and hopefully a lot less thanks to collapse of the yen!


----------



## gangrel

I did find one hint...a seller in Europe was listing expected delivery dates of Dec. 7th or 8th...the 7th with expedited, presumably overnight shipping. (Good luck with that, tho. Because it's got a croc band and it's around $6K. Customs is going to be involved.) That's only one store, tho, but it suggests around Dec. 1st. And it's always possible that they won't all be released on the same day, particularly the 0200. That might not matter too much, of course; as a limited edition of 90, that's got "allocated to Japan dealers" potential, even if it's not intended as JDM.


----------

